# Hepatic Dry Food & Bad Breath



## robmoorhead (Jul 1, 2015)

Dear Poodle Forum

My 4 year old toy poodle is only allowed to eat royal canine hepatic dry food (vet ordered) as she has a fatty liver issue - unfortunately this gives her vile breath! Does anyone please have any recommendations or advice?

Thank you!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

This is a tough one. I would take to brushing her teeth more, and I would suggest OxyFresh Pet for that, really helps with mouth odor. 

I would address the liver issue with recommended food, honestly. (This coming after losing my girl to liver disease/cancer.)

Good luck.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Are you sure the bad breath is from the food? My poodle has liver issues and I can tell when she has had too much protein because her breath will smell awful from the toxins her liver cannot filter. I just pack off on the protein and it gets better.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

How much carbohydrate matter is in this food? If anything, sugar, which carbs turn into create a hospitable environment for the bacteria that causes bad breath. My dogs eat a very high protein diet and their breath is neutral. If your dog has liver disease, I recommend consulting with a nutritionist. I had a dog with two types of liver disease and I consulted with a gal who constructed a home cooked, liver friendly diet. It made a lot of difference and kept my dog quite managed for quite a while, along with his very instrumental prescriptions.

I went here for nutritional help:The Dog Food Project - How does your Dog Food Brand compare?


----------



## robmoorhead (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions. We have addressed her liver problem with the strict hepatic diet and its much much better - that's why she stays on this food. Unfortunately she vomited the oxyfresh as you put it in her water. Any more ideas gratefully received!


----------

